# Otto died for nothing



## justified (Mar 1, 2019)

When Otto Warmbier got back to the US in a vegetative state, Trump rightfully took credit for bringing him back. Otto was a symbol that America is great and N. Korea is the opposite. No American should be in N. Korea, it's not safe for anyone because you have no idea what will happen without diplomatic protection or safeguards. N Korea is a country accused of many things, including abducting Japanese from beaches on the sea of Japan and taking them back to North Korea to live. Dictator Kim is not a person that any US leader of consequence should be anywhere close to, not only because he's not to be trusted, because he's got the blood of Americans and his own people on his hands. Trump shook hands with the guy and now he's part of his good guy club along with Putin and Manafort. Trump can not walk back the fact that he said that Kim didn't have knowledge of what happened to Otto. He knows everything that goes on in that country. You can't walk back treason. Fucking MAGA supporters. Fuckheads.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

justified said:


> When Otto Warmbier got back to the US in a vegetative state, Trump rightfully took credit for bringing him back. Otto was a symbol that America is great and N. Korea is the opposite. No American should be in N. Korea, it's not safe for anyone because you have no idea what will happen without diplomatic protection or safeguards. N Korea is a country accused of many things, including abducting Japanese from beaches on the sea of Japan and taking them back to North Korea to live. Dictator Kim is not a person that any US leader of consequence should be anywhere close to, not only because he's not to be trusted, because he's got the blood of Americans and his own people on his hands. Trump shook hands with the guy and now he's part of his good guy club along with Putin and Manafort. Trump can not walk back the fact that he said that Kim didn't have knowledge of what happened to Otto. He knows everything that goes on in that country. You can't walk back treason. Fucking MAGA supporters. Fuckheads.


Did your mom tell you that you were smart?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did your mom tell you that you were smart?


Did yours that you are highly impressionable?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did yours that you are highly impressionable?


Did yours blame you on Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did yours blame you on Trump?


Trump pays for abortions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump pays for abortions.


So she didnt teach you that.
I like her already.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So she didnt teach you that.
> I like her already.


She would have despised t with all her will.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She would have despised t with all her will.


Maybe, but I doubt it.
I think she has a MAGA hat on in Heaven right now.
I can see her now, smiling and waving her hands in the air.
"Four more years", ...Your mom is making America great again from heaven.
What a great woman.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

justified said:


> When Otto Warmbier got back to the US in a vegetative state, Trump rightfully took credit for bringing him back. Otto was a symbol that America is great and N. Korea is the opposite. No American should be in N. Korea, it's not safe for anyone because you have no idea what will happen without diplomatic protection or safeguards. N Korea is a country accused of many things, including abducting Japanese from beaches on the sea of Japan and taking them back to North Korea to live. Dictator Kim is not a person that any US leader of consequence should be anywhere close to, not only because he's not to be trusted, because he's got the blood of Americans and his own people on his hands. Trump shook hands with the guy and now he's part of his good guy club along with Putin and Manafort. Trump can not walk back the fact that he said that Kim didn't have knowledge of what happened to Otto. He knows everything that goes on in that country. You can't walk back treason. Fucking MAGA supporters. Fuckheads.


All of them?


----------



## justified (Mar 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of them?


Absolutely, the same MAGA hat mofos who see on the news that the president invites college athletes to the white house and serves them McDonalds and think it's cool. When have you ever visited someone's house and been served McDonald's or fast food? Never.  It's an insult. And don't fall for the that line that he's supporting American companies by serving that garbage. White trash BS. Every college athlete at the elite level learns how to eat right and avoids fast food.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

justified said:


> Absolutely, the same MAGA hat mofos who see on the news that the president invites college athletes to the white house and serves them McDonalds and think it's cool. When have you ever visited someone's house and been served McDonald's or fast food? Never.  It's an insult. And don't fall for the that line that he's supporting American companies by serving that garbage. White trash BS. Every college athlete at the elite level learns how to eat right and avoids fast food.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2019)

justified said:


> Absolutely, the same MAGA hat mofos who see on the news that the president invites college athletes to the white house and serves them McDonalds and think it's cool. When have you ever visited someone's house and been served McDonald's or fast food? Never.  It's an insult. And don't fall for the that line that he's supporting American companies by serving that garbage. White trash BS. Every college athlete at the elite level learns how to eat right and avoids fast food.


What will you do if Trump happens to win again?
*Alabama and Georgia players talk Chick-fil-A, Popeyes, and Zaxby's ...*

https://www.sbnation.com/.../alabama-georgia-players-chick-fil-a-orders-zaxbys-pope...

Cached
Jan 7, 2018 - Bama and UGA players share their go-to orders at Chick-fil-A, ... Chick-fil-A order: “OK, I want spicy chicken sandwich, deluxe with no tomatoes


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 250961, member: 4613"

When Otto Warmbier got back to the US in a vegetative state....
*How is that the POTUS's fault ....*

Trump rightfully took credit for bringing him back.
*And......*

Otto was a symbol that America is great and N. Korea is the opposite.
*Otto Warmbier went to North Korea of his OWN accord.....!!!!!*

No American should be in N. Korea, it's not safe for anyone because
you have no idea what will happen without diplomatic protection or safeguards.
*Otto Warmbier went to North Korea of his OWN accord *
*DESPITE US STATE DEPT WARNINGS !!!!*


N Korea is a country accused of many things, including abducting Japanese from
beaches on the sea of Japan and taking them back to North Korea to live.
*And .....Boy o boy are you making a FOOL of yourself....*

Dictator Kim is not a person that any US leader of consequence should be anywhere
close to, not only because he's not to be trusted, because he's got the blood of Americans
and his own people on his hands.
*Do some History research Chicken Little........*


Trump shook hands with the guy and now he's part of his good guy
club along with Putin and Manafort.
*Then I guess every Democrat should leave Office right NOW !*

Trump can not walk back the fact that he said that Kim didn't have knowledge
of what happened to Otto.
*POTUS said he would " Take him at his word " .....do you understand what that*
*means Chicken Little.....that means he would take the LIAR at his word which is a LIE*
*and POTUS knows it ! Think for once you weakling.....*


He knows everything that goes on in that country.
*And......*


You can't walk back treason.
*Where's the Treason Chicken Little....*

Fucking MAGA supporters. Fuckheads.
*Poor Poor Baby mad cuz his justafriedbrain is locked up.....*


/QUOTE


* Just a fried Brain.....exposes his weak grey matter once again....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 251538, member: 4613"

Absolutely, the same MAGA hat mofos who see on the news that 
the president invites college athletes to the white house and 
serves them McDonalds and think it's cool. 
*It is Cool and your jealousy/racism is deep....*

When have you ever visited someone's house and been served McDonald's or fast food? Never.  
*Awwww.....Poor Poor Baby wants Sushi and " Fluffy " crackers.....*


It's an insult.
*No .......You're an insult.....example of Identity Politics ( Racism )....*

And don't fall for the that line that he's supporting American companies by serving that garbage. 
*He is, and you've ate there Thousands of times.....and I can predict you will lie once again.*


White trash BS. 
*You are just PLAIN GUTTER TRASH !*

Every college athlete at the elite level learns how to eat right and avoids fast food.
*Yep, you never ate McDonald's and you never fed your little athletes Chicken Nuggets*
*either.......Ya Sorry Ass....*

/QUOTE


*Justafriedbrain goes for a twofer......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2019)

justified said:


> Absolutely, the same MAGA hat mofos who see on the news that the president invites college athletes to the white house and serves them McDonalds and think it's cool. When have you ever visited someone's house and been served McDonald's or fast food? Never.  It's an insult. And don't fall for the that line that he's supporting American companies by serving that garbage. White trash BS. Every college athlete at the elite level learns how to eat right and avoids fast food.


Watching the footage of t giving his disjointed, embarrassing so each to the Bison and after noticed that the players just stood around and certainly didn't start digging in.


----------



## Booter (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watching the footage of t giving his disjointed, embarrassing so each to the Bison and after noticed that the players just stood around and certainly didn't start digging in.


A few burrowed observations.

$500,000 in silver platters holding $29.50 of lukewarm dog shit - congratulations team!

I should note that, at one point tonight, President Trump said he bought 300 hamburgers. Later, he claimed he bought 1,000 hamburgers.

I love our president's "50% off at a carpeting store" photo instincts. 

If you ignore the existential horror of the present moment, it is pretty funny that the president is a big dumb guy who can’t stop eating burgers

Wendys and McDonalds social media teams on an after hours conference call trying to decide if they should call the president a dumbass on Twitter


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

justified said:


> When Otto Warmbier got back to the US in a vegetative state, Trump rightfully took credit for bringing him back. Otto was a symbol that America is great and N. Korea is the opposite. No American should be in N. Korea, it's not safe for anyone because you have no idea what will happen without diplomatic protection or safeguards. N Korea is a country accused of many things, including abducting Japanese from beaches on the sea of Japan and taking them back to North Korea to live. Dictator Kim is not a person that any US leader of consequence should be anywhere close to, not only because he's not to be trusted, because he's got the blood of Americans and his own people on his hands. Trump shook hands with the guy and now he's part of his good guy club along with Putin and Manafort. Trump can not walk back the fact that he said that Kim didn't have knowledge of what happened to Otto. He knows everything that goes on in that country. You can't walk back treason. Fucking MAGA supporters. Fuckheads.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump pays for abortions.


Source


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She would have despised t with all her will.


Thatʻs no way to talk about your mother.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

justified said:


> Absolutely, the same MAGA hat mofos who see on the news that the president invites college athletes to the white house and serves them McDonalds and think it's cool. When have you ever visited someone's house and been served McDonald's or fast food? Never.  It's an insult. And don't fall for the that line that he's supporting American companies by serving that garbage. White trash BS. Every college athlete at the elite level learns how to eat right and avoids fast food.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> A few burrowed observations.
> 
> $500,000 in silver platters holding $29.50 of lukewarm dog shit - congratulations team!
> 
> ...


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2019)

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/food/chick-fil-a.html?page=2

https://www.delish.com/food-news/a22090264/chick-fil-a-ranked-americas-favorite-fast-food-restaurant-third-year/


*To the Liberal Posters who compare Chick-fil-a to dog poop.......*

*That's some mighty " Special " Dog Poop......*


----------



## Booter (Mar 5, 2019)

A few times a year I have to eat Fast Food due to time constraints on road trips and it is crap!   That you like it nononono is not surprising.  That Don the Con serves it as part of a ceremony honoring elite athletes is also not surprising - I mean what a fucking moron!  That is not a liberal post you bonehead!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U!  What a deal!


I laugh every time you post that, laugh at you knowing the story behind your use of that term, hilarious!


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> A few times a year I have to eat Fast Food due to time constraints on road trips and it is crap!   That you like it nononono is not surprising.  That Don the Con serves it as part of a ceremony honoring elite athletes is also not surprising - I mean what a fucking moron!  That is not a liberal post you bonehead!


Animal Fries!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I laugh every time you post that, laugh at you knowing the story behind your use of that term, hilarious!


"Every time".....?
Liar!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I laugh every time you post that, laugh at you knowing the story behind your use of that term, hilarious!


There is hope for you yet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Booter said:


> A few times a year I have to eat Fast Food due to time constraints on road trips and it is crap!   That you like it nononono is not surprising.  That Don the Con serves it as part of a ceremony honoring elite athletes is also not surprising - I mean what a fucking moron!  That is not a liberal post you bonehead!


Tell that cheap husband of yours to book somewhere with room service.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There is hope for you yet.


You have the same psychological tick most t-swallowers possess. A masochistic disorder brought on by an inferiority complex. You exhibit all the classic signs.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Booter said:


> A few times a year I have to eat Fast Food due to time constraints on road trips and it is crap!   That you like it nononono is not surprising.  That Don the Con serves it as part of a ceremony honoring elite athletes is also not surprising - I mean what a fucking moron!  That is not a liberal post you bonehead!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2019)

nononono said:


>


You got that in orange?


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You got that in orange?


*Nope ....just your color......*


----------

